# eos550d



## mountains (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi new to this forum had a look around seems interesting. i have just bought a Canon 550d. I have downloaded the solutions cd it has loaded o.k the problem i have is its showing in all programmes but when i click on any item nothing happens, I have tried various ways to open the files to no avail I am using vista any ideas. I have downloaded drivers from canon website still the same. I have downloaded some photos into picassa no problem. hanks, Kevin


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2012)

First of all, to use your camera with the PC you don't need the  solutions disc.  You can either take out the fash card and use your card reader, or if you prefer it that way, you can connect your camera with the usb cable.  Flash card method is preferred.

If you shoot RAW, you will need Digital Photo Professional app that can be downloaded from Canon's support site, it will allow you to convert those RAWs into JPEGS, but if you shoot JPEGs, you can just import them from flash without any discs.


----------



## KenC (Jul 27, 2012)

Vista???!!!  I wouldn't speculate on anything that happens in Vista.  I had it one computer a few years ago and it was freezing up so often I wiped the disk and replaced it with XP.  Are you sure the Canon software you got is compatible with this OS?  If not, as sovietdoc said you could download DPP from Canon.  It works well and is worth having.


----------



## mountains (Jul 28, 2012)

KenC said:


> Vista???!!!  I wouldn't speculate on anything that happens in Vista.  I had it one computer a few years ago and it was freezing up so often I wiped the disk and replaced it with XP.  Are you sure the Canon software you got is compatible with this OS?  If not, as sovietdoc said you could download DPP from Canon.  It works well and is worth having.


  Thanks for the replies I had another go this morning and found that by downloading as American its o.k the only feature i cant access is sample music but I can live with that.  off to Aberdare Park motorcycle races today so it will get a good work out.


----------



## mountains (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks raha I tried that still no good, as stated above after using the U.S download it worked even though the camera was bought in the U.k Im using vista.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jul 29, 2012)

A quick google search yielded me with this link.  I think this is what you need.
Microsoft Releases RAW Codec Pack for Windows 7 & Vista « Canon Rumors


----------



## mountains (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Hukim tried that it didnt work I have e mailed Canon see if they can advise


----------



## MitsyDavis (Aug 10, 2012)

I am looking for advice about large format printers used for wide image. Please help me with the best available in market.

pfi-301


----------

